# DayZ DDos Attacke auf Hauptserver?



## Pas89 (2. Juli 2012)

Seit gut zwei Stunden können die meisten Spieler nicht mehr auf die Server der Arma 2 Mod.
Dies scheint einem DDos Angriff auf den Server geschuldet zu sein, da dies auf der Hauptseite der DayZ Mod
von einem Entwickler in den News gepostet wurde.

Mittlerweile sind nicht nur die Server unerreichbar, sondern auch die Seite ist größtenteils offline.
( http://dayzmod.com/ )


Meine Meinung:
Ich hoffe mal, dass es bald wieder funktioniert und kann überhaupt keine Beweggründe erkennen.
DayZ macht mir jedenfalls ziemlich Spaß und dafür, dass es noch eine Alpha Version ist
finde ich ist es eine echt gelungene Mod.


----------



## kühlprofi (2. Juli 2012)

Mühsam für die Besucher dieser Webseite. Vielleicht ist es ja einfach die Konkurrenz (anderer Mod?) oder sonst wieder dämliche Kinder, welchen einfach langweilig ist.


----------



## arkim (2. Juli 2012)

Falls Ihr da nicht draufkommt, hier Zitat von den News auf Dayzmod.com (oben ist die neuere Nachricht):



> yzdevteam Services have now been restored thanks to solid efforts from Ander and Viper. Although there may be additional outages at any time. -Rocket
> about 1 hour ago · reply · retweet · favorite
> 
> dayzdevteam Experiencing a sustained network issue with our central server that appear to be a major DDoS attack. Most users will not be able to connect



Das scheint übel auszusehen, die Seite ist immer wieder offline.

Ihr solltet Euch hier informieren: http://twitter.com/#!/dayzdevteam


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Steht bei Twitter. Ein Vogel hat sich auch schon gemeldet. Er nennt sich Greenarrow und hat rotzfrech gefragt ob er aufhören soll.


----------



## 10203040 (2. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Steht bei Twitter. Ein Vogel hat sich auch schon gemeldet. Er nennt sich Greenarrow und hat rotzfrech gefragt ob er aufhören soll.


 
Besser wäre es den sonst kostets vllt bald für ihn Sind doch nur kleine pisser, verzeiht mir.


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Einfach nur n Kind das Aufmerksamkeit will oder verbittert darüber ist das der neue Patch nicht sofort erschienen ist.
Auf der Website hat sich mittlerweile etwas getan. Nu steht dort das DayZ immoment offline ist und bald wieder verfügbar sei. Auf Twitter hat sich noch nichts getan.


----------



## frequence (2. Juli 2012)

War leider eine Frage der Zeit bis DayZ die Aufmerksamkeit von diesen möchtegern Hackern auf sich zieht.
Leider muss somit das DayZ Team die Schattenseiten ihres Mods und die dahinterstehende zentrale DB-Instanz kennenlernen.

Hoffen wir mal das zum einen der gelangweilte "Hacker" bald die Lust verliert und zum anderen Rocket und sein Team sich gedanken machen um genau das in Zukunft zu verhindern.


----------



## butter_milch (2. Juli 2012)

Alter, ich hab mir grad ArmA 2 gekauft nur um das zu spielen und dann sowas


----------



## 10203040 (2. Juli 2012)

frequence schrieb:


> War leider eine Frage der Zeit bis DayZ die Aufmerksamkeit von diesen möchtegern Hackern auf sich zieht.
> Leider muss somit das DayZ Team die Schattenseiten ihres Mods und die dahinterstehende zentrale DB-Instanz kennenlernen.
> 
> Hoffen wir mal das zum einen der gelangweilte "Hacker" bald die Lust verliert und zum anderen Rocket und sein Team sich gedanken machen um genau das in Zukunft zu verhindern.


 
Nein war es nicht. Es gibt keinen Grund da gibt es andere Seiten Projekte sontige Sachen wo mehr aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen doch da trauen die sich nicht da dort eher etwas zu erwarten ist(Wie Mahnungen etc) als bei so einer kleinen Mod. Zudem sind das keine Hacker jeder vollidiot kann schon per Programmen DDOs Wellen schicken.


----------



## frequence (2. Juli 2012)

Die Ironie in "Hacker" ist wohl überlesen worden,  passiert.

So klein ist das Mod nicht mehr...und gerade deswegen bin ich nicht überrascht das nun der Hauptserver unter beschuss genommen wurde. Es treiben sich ganz andere Spieler in DayZ rum die alles tun um anderen die Tour zu versauen und nur deswegen DayZ spielen.
Du darfst nicht vergessen das gerade solche Mods mit genau diesen Möglichkeiten stress anziehen wie ******** nunmal Fliegen anzieht (sorry für den Vergleich).

Nichts desto trotz ist so eine DDoS wohl einer bescheidensten Aktionen die man gegen ein Community Project starten kann.


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Mittlerweile ist die Seite halbwegs online und das Forum ist auch wieder zurück. Eine Meldung habe ich sonst bis jetzt noch nicht wieder gelesen


----------



## frequence (2. Juli 2012)

Wenn wir Pech haben gibts Trittbrettfahrer und Nachahmer


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (2. Juli 2012)

Die Jungs, die das zu verantworten haben, stellen sich damit doch nur nen Armutszeugnis aus...


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Die wird es immer geben, aber ich hoffe das das Team von DayZ bald die Mittel hat stärkere Server mit ordentlichen DDoS Schutz zu kaufen. Dann braucht es nämlich etwas mehr als nur einen oder zwei Leute um den Server runter zu bekommen


----------



## Fexzz (2. Juli 2012)

War doch klar...die Community verkommt mehr und mehr...wenn das so weiter geht ist die Mod bald im Eimer (glaube ich.) Dieses ganze PvP macht keinen Sinn und ist einfach nur so unfassbar nervig...


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Naja keinen Sinn würd ich nun nicht sagen. Klar manchmal nervt es wenn da Leute hocken und die ganzen anderen Spieler wegknallen aber andererseits macht es das Game auch realistischer.


----------



## Fexzz (2. Juli 2012)

Realistischer? Nein. Ernsthaft, so blöd das Argument "Wenn das echt wäre" auch sein mag, aber keiner würde wahllos Menschen erschießen (bis auf einige Ausnahmen natürlich.) Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher,
dass die meisten bei einem Zombie schon Probleme hätten. Derzeit sind 90% der Community einfach nur Killer. Mehr nicht. Und das "Ohne Waffen spawnen" ist zwar mMn cool, allerdings fördert es das PvP
noch weiter, da die Leute nun noch mehr Angst um ihr Equip haben und dadurch noch paranoider sind.

Ich würd das Game so gern mit mehr Cooperation mit anderen Leuten spielen, aber ich wurd mittlereilwe _6_ x abgeknallt, nachdem ich jemanden gerettet hab (ob nun vor Zeds oder vor akutem Blutmangel.)
Vor 30 Minuten zb. geb ich einem Spieler eine Blutinfusion, dreh mich danach 2 Sekunden weg um einen Zombie zu erschießen und da hat er mir fix den Revolver aus meinem Rucksack geklaut und mich erschossen ._.

Derzeit machts keinen Spaß mehr so richtig...statt Realismus und Survival ist das ganze nun ein Open World COD geworden...


----------



## lol2k (2. Juli 2012)

@Fexzz: Du bist zu sozial für dieses Spiel 
Lautet nicht die erste (ungeschriebene) Regel: Vertrau keinem?!

Du brauchst Mitspieler, solltest gemeinsam auf Tour gehen um wieder Freude an dem Spiel zu haben! Selbst dann ist nicht ausgeschlossen das jnd. aus Neid auf Equip (oder einfach weil er es kann -> ein Hoch auf Sandbox!) um sich schießt! Aber hey, das Leben in DayZ ist hart


----------



## Fexzz (2. Juli 2012)

Es wär ja in Ordnung, wenn sie mich verraten nach einer Weile oder mich in eine Falle locken oder so, das wär ja noch ganz witzig..aber direkt von hinten erschießen..nein. Allgemein find ich das Spiel im Moment zu Waffenlastig. Die Mechanik derzeit ist etwas ungünstig, denn ich kenn haufenweise Leute die sich einfach in den Balota Airtower stellen und dann erstmal lustig durch 50 Sever springen und danach komplett equipt sind (abgesehen vom Super Rare Loot wie NVG und sowas).

Najo, vielleicht lässt Rocket sich ja noch was kluges einfallen, derzeit find ichs eher 'meh'. Vielleicht sollt ich mir wirklich paar Mitspieler suchen...hab wohl einige gefunden, aber alle Amis und mein gesprochenes English haut einen nicht grad vom Hocker :'D


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. Juli 2012)

Jemanden aus dem Spiel zu nehmen, der quasi gerade dein Retter war, hat mit "vertaue niemanden" eigentlich nicht viel zu tun. Ist eher purer Egoismus. Hinzu kommt natürlich auch, dass es ein Spiel ist und die Hemmschwelle relativ niedrig. 
Der Entwickler kann dem natürlich auch etwas entgegen wirken, nur ist fraglich, mit welchen Maßnahmen oder Anreizen das geschehen soll, ohne das offene, realitätsbezogene und freie Spielprinzip einzuschränken. Die Mod ist recht jung, da passiert sicher noch einiges 

Edit: Spieler die sich unsachgemäß Vorteile verschaffen, haben das Spiel leider nicht verstanden. Ist für mich im Grunde nichts anderes als cheaten.


----------



## Lancer. (2. Juli 2012)

Mich hat mal einer niedergeschossen wie ich denn gerade Helfen wollte, er rennt vor Zombies weg, ich erschieße sie und was macht er wartet bis die Zombis tot sind geht zu mir und verpasst mir einen Headshot. Seitdem wen ich einen sehe greife ich auch an. 

Aber meistens bin ich sowieso mit jemanden unterwegs, eine Sniper mit Gillie und einer mit'n MG rotzen einfach alles weg, besonders wen man eingespielt ist 

Find die Mod richtig aber bisschen was muss noch geändert werden; Kleinere Städte sollen einnehmbar sein, Man bräuchte eine Währung im spiel damit man sein eigenes Handelsimperium aufbauen kann, Möglichkeit Bewaffnete Fahrzeuge zu bauen, mehr waffen, ein Squadsystem... aber die Mod ist ja noch Aplha von daher.

Ich kenn einige spiele die man für 50€ kauft und verbugter sind als die Mod hier (Stichwort Diablo 3)


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. Juli 2012)

Lancer. schrieb:


> Mich hat mal einer niedergeschossen wie ich denn gerade Helfen wollte, er rennt vor Zombies weg, ich erschieße sie und was macht er wartet bis die Zombis tot sind geht zu mir und verpasst mir einen Headshot. Seitdem wen ich einen sehe greife ich auch an.



Und genau da wackelt die "virtuelle Realität" ein wenig. Du hast mehrere Leben und wirst vom "guten" Spieler zum "bösen" Spieler  
Irgendwann sind vllt. alle schlecht und nur noch die Neueinsteiger glauben an das Gute 

Naja das Thema ist doch recht komplex und wie du ebenfalls geschrieben, ist das Spiel noch in Entwicklung. Die Möglichkeiten scheinen schier unbegrenzt.


----------



## Lancer. (2. Juli 2012)

In Team hat man aber die besten überlebenschancen, wie gesagt, wen man einen mit einer Sniper hat und der damit auch umgehen kann haste sogut wie gewonnen. 

Ich Spiele immer auf den SKS server die Spielen meistens Im Team, wen du bei denen bist, bist du umbesiegbar. Meistens sind sie in Cherno oder Elektro unterwegs auf jagt. Und eine 10 Mann starke truppe kann man nicht so schnell weg gehen besonders wen die eine AS50 haben .

Zu zweit oder zu dritt ist es aber am Schönsten, da hat jeder seine aufgabe und die geht er auch nach, ich bin z.B für den Sturm eingeteilt, ich gehe in Häuser und sichere die Beute.


----------



## Fexzz (2. Juli 2012)

Ja toll, aber genau das will ich ja nicht. Ich will keine anderen Leute (außer Banditen) umnieten. Warum auch? das Spiel ist für Neulinge im Moment sowieso unfassbar schwer und frustrierend, dieses hirnlose
Rumgeballer macht das ganze nicht grad besser. Ich kenn ein paar Leute die der Mod nichtmal 'ne Chance geben konnten, weil sie auf ihren ersten Schritten schon immer direkt umgenietet wurden.

Ich finds schade...


----------



## lol2k (2. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ja toll, aber genau das will ich ja nicht. Ich will keine anderen Leute (außer Banditen) umnieten.



Sagt ja auch keiner das du töten musst! Rein theoretisch könnte man in diesem Spiel sogar nur jagen gehen oder nach Vorräten suchen! Das ist das schöne an Sandbox-Spielen wie EvE, DayZ - es gibt (fast) keine Regeln und das ist die Freiheit! 
Willst du etwa andeuten die User könnten mit dieser Freheit nicht umgehen?  

Seitdem ich damals (2000) mit counter-strike angefangen habe, sollte ich die Erfahrung sammeln, das man als Greenhorn nunmal das nachsehen hat - thats life


----------



## arkim (3. Juli 2012)

Lancer. schrieb:


> Find die Mod richtig aber bisschen was muss noch geändert werden; Kleinere Städte sollen einnehmbar sein, Man bräuchte eine Währung im spiel damit man sein eigenes Handelsimperium aufbauen kann



Ja nee is klar, ist nicht Dein ernst, oder. Und man sollte noch nen Pornodreh machen können und fremde Galaxien per Sprungantrieb erreichen können?



> Ich kenn einige spiele die man für 50€ kauft und verbugter sind als die Mod hier (Stichwort Diablo 3)


Diablo 3 ist wohl eher was für die Generation WoW - denen kann man so Zeug verkaufen und die können auch schön pro7games.de und was weiß ich Browsergames mit direktem Paypalanschluss machen - aber geh mir mal weg damit, wird ja unappetitlich hier.



Fexzz schrieb:


> Ja toll, aber genau das will ich ja nicht. Ich will keine anderen Leute (außer Banditen) umnieten. Warum auch? das Spiel ist für Neulinge im Moment sowieso unfassbar schwer und frustrierend, dieses hirnlose Rumgeballer macht das ganze nicht grad besser. Ich kenn ein paar Leute die der Mod nichtmal 'ne Chance geben konnten, weil sie auf ihren ersten Schritten schon immer direkt umgenietet wurden.
> 
> Ich finds schade...



Sach mal: Machst Du auch Lichterketten in DayZ und verweigerst da ingame ein Fahrrad zu verwenden, weil da kein Helm dabeiliegt?  War nur Spaß 

Machen können Spieler ja schon immer was sie wollen, aber im Moment finde ich den Anreiz leider auch zu hoch, dass Spieler konkurrieren statt kooperieren, ist nicht mehr ganz im Lot die Sache. Wobei man auch sagen muss, spannender ist es dadurch auch. Man muss sich seine Verbündeten vorher suchen.
Und mit dem Abschalten des Side Channel hat man aber Spielspaß genommen. Da konnte man sich wenigstens noch an der Quelle verbünden, nun ist Funkstille. n00bs tauschen sich nicht mehr aus. Man hat so viele nette Hilfe bekommen... Mir wäre es Recht, wenn jeder für sich konfigurieren könnte, welche Channel bei ihm unten angezeigt werden.


----------



## Noctua (3. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Willst du etwa andeuten die User könnten mit dieser Freheit nicht umgehen?


Ja, genau das würde ich unterschreiben. In der Anonymität des Internets werden die meisten zu Egoisten.
Bisher wurde ich jedes mal bei menschlichen Kontakt hinterrücks kalt gemacht, ohne irgendeinen Grund.


----------



## Pas89 (3. Juli 2012)

Noctua schrieb:


> Ja, genau das würde ich unterschreiben. In der Anonymität des Internets werden die meisten zu Egoisten.
> Bisher wurde ich jedes mal bei menschlichen Kontakt hinterrücks kalt gemacht, ohne irgendeinen Grund.


 
Hatte ich auch heute als ich jemanden auf einem Turm gesehen habe. Ich bin gerade in die Nähe des Turms gekommen und wurde einfach von ihm mit einem Sniper getötet. Aber es geht auch anders und das find ich so reizvoll daran. In der Dunkelheit ein Leuchtfeuer sehen und einfach mal blind hinlaufen, Leute verarzten oder Vorräte austauschen.


----------



## arkim (3. Juli 2012)

In der Anonymität des Internets heult es sich aber auch mal trefflich "die anderen sind soooo böse", "die anderen machen mir mein game kapott", "die anderen sind sowieso alle totaaal böse menschen".... Kommt mal wieder runter!


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

> Realistischer? Nein. Ernsthaft, so blöd das Argument "Wenn das echt wäre" auch sein mag, aber keiner würde wahllos Menschen erschießen (bis auf einige Ausnahmen natürlich.)


Ja und diese Ausnahmen gibt es auch bei DayZ.
Stell dir das Szenario doch mal vor. Es wird immer Banditen geben die morden und plündern um selber am Leben zu bleiben oder einfach nur Macht wollen. Und DayZ so wie es jetzt ist ohne PvP wäre schon irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## lol2k (3. Juli 2012)

Noctua schrieb:


> Ja, genau das würde ich unterschreiben. In der Anonymität des Internets werden die meisten zu Egoisten.
> Bisher wurde ich jedes mal bei menschlichen Kontakt hinterrücks kalt gemacht, ohne irgendeinen Grund.



Geschichtes des Krieges.... Mal weg von der Virtualität - schon mal etwas von sogenannten "Greueltaten" im Krieg gehört? Krieg kennt eigentlich keine Regeln, auch wenn Nationen diese aufgestellt haben mögen, siehe "Genfer Konvention" oder "Kriegsvölkerrecht"
Also zurück zur Ausgangsfrage - warum tun Spieler nun doch so etwas? Platt gesagt- weil sie es können!  Beleuchtet man die Sache mit einer psychologischen Fragestellung, wirds komplexer und bizarr, daher mach ich hier mal n Punkt!

Ist und bleibt ein Spiel, man sollte eben nicht vom Guten ausgehen und die erste (ungeschriebene) Regel befolgen: Traue niemanden


----------



## Prozessorkühlkörper (3. Juli 2012)

also wenn ich DayZ zocke erschiesse ich grundsätzlich alles was ich sehe. Das SA50 Baby soll doch nicht einrosten  das spiel ist nunmal ein survival game und wer zuerst schießt lebt länger 
außerdem erfreue ich mich an dem Leid der anderen die nochmal von vorne beginnen dürfen


----------



## Research (3. Juli 2012)

Wenn die eine sicherere Methode für die Verteilung ihres Mods wollen: Torrent-Netzwerk. Das kann man nicht abschalten.

Schade um die Seite.


----------



## frequence (3. Juli 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Wenn die eine sicherere Methode für die Verteilung ihres Mods wollen: Torrent-Netzwerk. Das kann man nicht abschalten.
> 
> Schade um die Seite.


 
Es geht um die Datenbank von der alle DayZ Server die Spielerdaten ziehen...da es nur eine zentrale Instanz gibt kann sie leicht durch DDoS lahmgelegt werden.
Das Mod selbst ist auf mehrere Mirros verteilt und somit dezentral.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Juli 2012)

Ich war so frei den Thread von der durchgeknallten Zweitaccount-Gestalt und seinen Beiträgen zu befreien.

*B2T*


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten:
DayZ Maintenance ~ ETA: 4 PM GMT Time



> Hive will be down for a few more hours.



Von Twitter:


> The servers will be unavailable for a few more hours, due to a maintenance on the Hive, ETA is around 4 PM GMT time.


----------



## Festplatte (3. Juli 2012)

Gut, dann liegts doch nicht an mir! Verdammte Hacker!  Aber die InGame-Hacker sind noch viel schlimmer, es ist so frustrierend wenn man nach harter Arbeit einfach mit nem Wallhack oder Aimbot gekillt wird!


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

Nix Hacker. Einfach nur Kiddys. Mit hacken hat DDoS nichts zutun, jeder der ein PC besitzt kann das machen


----------



## Fexzz (3. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ja und diese Ausnahmen gibt es auch bei DayZ.
> Stell dir das Szenario doch mal vor. Es wird immer Banditen geben die morden und plündern um selber am Leben zu bleiben oder einfach nur Macht wollen. Und DayZ so wie es jetzt ist ohne PvP wäre schon irgendwie langweilig.


 
Es sind aber einfach keine Ausnahmen mehr, sondern der blutige Alltag in Day Z. Ich hab ja schon gesagt, ich hätt ja nix dagegen, wenn ich hier und da mal für mein Soziales Verhalten 'ne Schelle bekomm, aber ständig sobald man sich irgendwelchen Städten nähert oder Leuten hilft irgendwo ausm hinterhalt zu sterben...nein.


----------



## omega™ (3. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Nix Hacker. Einfach nur Kiddys. Mit hacken hat DDoS nichts zutun, jeder der ein PC besitzt kann das machen



Eben, wenn z.B PCGH zig tausende von Aufrufen zur selben Zeit bekommen würde und dadurch das Netzwerk so sehr belastet wird, dass es nicht mehr erreichbar wäre, dann wäre es im Grunde genommen auch ein (D)DoS, auch wenn dieser nicht mutwillig wäre.

Kurz gesagt:

Ein Server wird mit so vielen Anfragen überschwemmt das dieser nicht mehr hinterher kommt und abschmiert.


----------



## Festplatte (3. Juli 2012)

Prozessorkühlkörper schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich DayZ zocke erschiesse ich grundsätzlich alles was ich sehe. Das SA50 Baby soll doch nicht einrosten  das spiel ist nunmal ein survival game und wer zuerst schießt lebt länger
> außerdem erfreue ich mich an dem Leid der anderen die nochmal von vorne beginnen dürfen



/sign


----------



## butter_milch (4. Juli 2012)

Man macht das Laune! Hab jetzt sicherlich schon zum 15. Mal angefangen, aber jetzt läufts. Die Probleme mit den Servern scheinen auch vorüber zu sein.

Wurde auch schon einfach über den Haufen geschossen, obwohl ich mich absichtlich mit dem Rücken genähert habe, um zu zeigen, dass ich nix böses wollte. Solange ich meine Ausrüstung habe plane ich andere Spieler zu meiden, aber wenn ich mich bedroht fühle, werde ich abdrücken. Momentan muss man einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Allerdings hoffe ich auch, dass es bald gebalanced wird, indem Spieler für Kills Nachteile erhalten, z.B. wieder in Form des Banditen-Skins. Irgendwas wird sich rocket schon einfallen lassen, ich mach mir da keine Sorgen 



> also wenn ich DayZ zocke erschiesse ich grundsätzlich alles was ich sehe. Das SA50 Baby soll doch nicht einrosten  das spiel ist nunmal ein survival game und wer zuerst schießt lebt länger
> außerdem erfreue ich mich an dem Leid der anderen die nochmal von vorne beginnen dürfen



Wer sich am Leid anderer erfreut (ob im RL oder in einem Spiel) um damit dann auch noch online zu prahlen, sollte schleunigst schauen, dass er sein Leben in den Griff bekommt...


----------



## Pas89 (4. Juli 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Man macht das Laune! Hab jetzt sicherlich schon zum 15. Mal angefangen, aber jetzt läufts. Die Probleme mit den Servern scheinen auch vorüber zu sein.


 
Kann bestätigen, dass die Server wieder gut laufen. Hatte knapp 2 Stunden meinen Spaß, bevor ich eben durch eine unvorsichtige Aktion verblutet bin. 
Aber der Nervenkitzel gehört einfach dazu, genau wie ein plötzlicher Tod mal vorkommen kann. 
Obwohl ich ganz gute Ausrüstung hatte, habe ich mich nicht darüber aufgeregt gestorben zu sein. Es macht einfach Spaß immer wieder ein neues "Abenteuer" zu starten, weil man nicht weiß was alles passiert.


----------

